# WOW Datenbank Kochkunst Kataklysmus



## Fauliger (20. Juli 2013)

Hi,

in der WOW Datenbank Kochkunst wird bei allen Kataklysmus-Händler-Rezepten angegeben das man Eisentatzmarken braucht um sie zu kaufen.

Die Händler in OG und Unterstadt verlangen aber Feinschmeckerpreise (Dalaran-Kochquest-Belohnung)


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juli 2013)

Da hat man letztes Jahr Buffed schon darauf hingewiesen. Nur geändert haben sie nichts.


----------



## Fauliger (21. Juli 2013)

und dafür hab ich mir jetzt nen acc gemacht xD

najo is halt ärgerlich wenn man Fleisch farmt um schnell 18 Eisentatzmarken für die fehlenden Rezepte zu bekommen und dann in OG dumm vorm Händler steht


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich benötige mal ein Beispielrezept.

Gruß


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juli 2013)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Rezept/Rezept-Suedinseleistee-65433
oder
http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Rezept/Rezept-Schokoladenkeks-65431


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2013)

Sollte jetzt passen.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2013)

Es geschehen doch noch Wunder. Zumindest hin und wieder.


----------

